# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Norma Deca and Karachi sust

## Blackster1975

hi guys could u tell me if my sust or deca is good to go ?

----------


## fighteveryone

the sus looks ok to me... Kerachi is quality juice. the deca im not sure on cause i never used it.

----------


## TonyM

the sus looks fine but i havnt seen that deca before.. i use yellow tops

----------


## Blackster1975

thx guys just need the deca confirming now  :7up:

----------


## Pensilneck

Take a look at this DBB:s picture, it will give you answer :Smilie: 
BTW: Your Karaschi is legit, no doubt about it

----------


## Blackster1975

So ye sayin they fake ??

----------


## ajfina

normas are good to go

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Your Sust and Norma is 100%.

----------


## MichaelCC

IMO both are real ...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Blackster1975 are you from England?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Real. I second that. 100% you will get great results with those.

----------


## big an rich

I third that, they are both good stuff.

----------


## Seajackal

I would only check out the top of the aluminium crimp of the Norma
cuz you know...a mountain of shit take in close can really look like a
KILIMANJARO mountain if you don't take a close look. I say this because
the Serbians can make their updates for fakes just to sell them as
closer as real ones I'm not saying that they are genius but I remember
that I've seen a good "ALMOST" real Norma fake that only failed in the
top crimp. Just for safety take a look at the pic PENSILNECK posted
above so you will be safe. Good luck brother, your Karachi is good.

----------


## Blackster1975

yep i'm from England powerbodybuilder, and thx guys for the speedy replies, all ready to go on sunday now.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

You have my thoughts about all that bull shit that is happening in England. I hope they catch all these ****ing assholes soon.

----------


## Blackster1975

Thx powerbodybuilder it's about time these assholes realize that nothing they do will ever break the will and free spirit of the great british people, we have been through harder times and come out on top.

----------

